# Emmissions stickers in Germany and Italy.



## Molly1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Can we get away without these stickers if we do not go into any cities or large towns?


----------



## rottiontour (Jan 29, 2017)

What Germany is concerned...yes, you can. The sticker is only for the  inner centers of larger towns. There are a lot of towns where you do not need a sticker. All highways and roads outside those "sticker towns" are free. 99% of the motorhome parkings/ Stellplatz are free.
In case you drive into a sticker zone by chance do not care, do not park there. Simply turn round and drive away, nobody will take care of you as long as you are moving.
You cannot compare the sticker system in GE with the system of the London LEZ, which is totally controlling you.
In case you want to visit the inner, historic center of a sticker town park outside and go by foot, take the bike or a bus....or take the neighbour town which is nice too and may be without sticker, heehee.

Bernd


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 29, 2017)

The German Emissions stickers are €15 including VAT and postage, if you order them direct from Berlin.
It's a very efficient service, and if your vehicle does not qualify for an emissions sticker, they will inform you free of charge and reimburse your payment in full.

Wrong links - see next post.


----------



## jann (Jan 29, 2017)

For the sake of 6euros it is not worth risking driving into a zone.
Make sure you go to the right website.Some charge a lot more.I asked the Caravan Club for the correct website.It is easier than waiting till you get there and having to find where to buy them
The cost is a one off , not per year.So better than wondering where you can and can't gom


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 29, 2017)

***** said:


> I started a thread with the below link.
> Costs €6 and takes about one week
> 
> Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de



This is where I got mine 3 years ago, and it lasts the life of the vehicle.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 29, 2017)

As above. 
It really is so easy and cheap to get a German one it's more hassle not to if you are going to be traveling in Germany. 
If you do, you get to stay in Stellplatz like the one in Koblenz (basically, the coach park, available out of season, no facilities, no charge) which is a very pleasant 15 min stroll along the river into the heart of the town - absolutely worth 6 euros!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 29, 2017)

I have sent off my application and got the confirmation from them.. I attached a copy of the  Logbook  but it does not say on it Euro.6, which it is so I do not know what I will get back but hopefully a goodish one.


----------



## Molly1 (Feb 5, 2017)

*Thanks.*



***** said:


> I started a thread with the below link.
> Costs €6 and takes about one week
> 
> Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de



I have sent away for this sticker. I took a photo of my logbook and sent that. They seem to have accepted it. They have taken my money.https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/banana.gif


----------



## trooper2000 (Feb 5, 2017)

I received my German Sticker on Friday, took about a week.
They sent me a "Green 4"  sticker even though my V5 shows the van is a 2004 2.3 Ducato.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 5, 2017)

You can check what town/city you are going to.


Low Emission Zones - Environmental Badge Germany


----------

